
Evidence that Sun could release ‘superflares’ 1000x greater than recorded - sjcsjc
http://www.kurzweilai.net/evidence-that-our-sun-could-release-superflares-1000x-greater-than-previously-recorded
======
sharemywin
isn't billion megaton bombs only a factor of 10 larger than 100 million
megaton bombs? It's a 1000% larger but not 1000x. I'm just saying.

